# Gaggia Classic IMS Shower Screen & Flow - Videos included



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

Hi all,

Recently signed up, introduced myself and asked a few questions. Was advised to post a new topic to get more answers.

Refurbed a 2011 Classic and added Stainless Steel Shower Screen holder and IMS 200 Shower Screen. After seeing a few posts on water flow with the IMS vs regular screen I decided to record both and compare.

To me, the Gaggia screen (which is original 2011 after LOTS of scrubbing, check my intro post for pics of it before) gives much more even flow than the IMS and doesn't leak as much around the edges.

But what do you guys think? The IMS is much easier to clean so I'd like to keep it (plus it cost £17....), but I noticed some channeling in the puck too (could be down to bad tamping technique, haven't nailed that yet). Does it even matter?

IMS Screen






I've also added the puck below - it's pretty wet but does hold together when knocked out (anything I can do to improve here?) But you can see a hole at the bottom and also in the shadow at the side I can see water collected there.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Abcan (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi and welcome.

Are you using the original dispersion plate? I had problems with the brass one giving me results like your photo. After some good advice from another member I swapped to the stock plate and it sorted the channelling. I still use the IMS screen. Details below.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/26713-brass-dispersion-plate-drilled-out/?do=embed


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

Thank-you! That was an interesting read and looks very similar to what I'm seeing.

I'm actually using a stainless steel dispersion plate - This one as the old alloy one was completely corroded and they were the same price.

Next time I make an espresso, I'm going to try stainless steel dispersion plate and the original Gaggia shower screen (as per the second video I posted). I'll upload a picture of my results (probably tomorrow).

I'll be disappointed if the original dispersion plate and shower screen give better distribution than the 'upgraded' parts!


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Think I had similar. The ims screen I bought doesn't quite fit into the dispersion plate properly, it's like it's a fraction of a mm too big.

Read on blue star coffee that to use the IMS screen you need a dispersion plate that fits it. They sell a stainless steel one, but mine is okay enough that it doesn't seem worth the hassle to get a new one!

Also, I have a new machine now, so I'm fixing up the classic enough to sell it on sometime soon. The buyer can decide whether it's worth it 😉

Here's the video of mine...


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

As you say, lots of threads on this and closely related issues. I've no experience of the stainless dispersion blocks but did have to modify my brass one to work adequately with an IMS screen. That aside, puck preparation is absolutely critical and you can't expect good results without it. Try WDT (stirring of grounds in the basket with a cocktail stick or straightened paperclip) and make sure you've a reasonably level bed of grounds before tamping.

Assuming OPV is set correctly and your puck-prep is good then it's time to look at the block and/or screen.

Golden rule: only change one thing at a time or you'll never know what's causing/resolving the issue.

Good luck!


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

I need to remember that golden rule, very easy to fiddle with everything at once, particularly when I only have one or two espresso based drinks a day.

Pressure gauge on the way (have already had the fun of removing the portafilter spout!)

Will give the stirring and better leveling of grounds a try as well. Plus will report back with tomorrow's results. Thank You!

One thing I would say, that stainless steel dispersion block holds it's temperature really well.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

Looking at the video - I'm going to have a wild guess that the OPV hasn't been set. You've upgraded the pump to EX5, so that might add to the pressure as well.👍


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

Agentb said:


> Looking at the video - I'm going to have a wild guess that the OPV hasn't been set. You've upgraded the pump to EX5, so that might add to the pressure as well.👍


 That is correct! Pressure gauge arrived today, but forgot to order the reducing Bush. Hopefully I'll be able to set and check it at the weekend.

So many variables!


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

NitJay said:


> it's pretty wet but ... (anything I can do to improve here?)


 Worry about that when the OPV is known good, and the shower screen behaves similar to jaffro's up there ...

Removing the spout off the PF needs a bit of leverage.👍


----------



## NitJay (May 18, 2020)

Just an update on this, I moved to a naked portafilter (nothing like making a steep learning curve steeper) and the ims screen is making everything much harder, water jets everywhere using the ims vs clean new standard gaggia one.

Perhaps when I get my opv adjusted correctly this weekend I'll go back to it, but I'm convinced my ims screen has become misshapen if I lay it on the counter its clearly not even, one side higher than the other.


----------



## Gravity (Sep 21, 2021)

Any further update to this? I've recently installed an IMS precision screen on my Gaggia Classic Pro in addition to the Mr. Shades 9 bar OPV mod and I don't get anything even close to as uniform as what jaffro has in their video. I'm using the stock stainless dispersion plate on the newest run of the Gaggia Classic Pro.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Gravity - welcome.

make sure the shower screen is not too tight. In my experience, that's the main culprit of "flow issues".

ultimately, if you are unhappy with the results, and you were happy with the stock version, just go back to stock and move on with your life. I don't believe there's any advantage to the IMS version, is there? And, more importantly&#8230; how does it taste? I doubt the IMS shower screen adds any difference in the cup.


----------

